# 1996 Nissan PU vibration damper



## olmo47 (May 26, 2010)

*96 Nissan PU vibration damper or 'dampener'*

I have a 96 Nissan PU XE, this part has partially broke, I took the 'airbag' out, I have some what fix the 'vibration dampener'.

I went to the Nissan Dealers, out of all the people there only one new what that part was!
they couldn't find it in any CD parts.

This part have to bolts (witch I took out) to show them, one mechanic said that I shouldn't drill the rivets! I said to him that had to small 'bolts' (he didn't believed it).

Any who I put it all back, however the light kept flashing, and when turn the car off this beeping sound came out! I did Google the question, and your website (nissanforum) came out, I did fallow the suggestion, how to reset the 'flashing light' and it work.

However the beeping sound, still there, not sure if Nissan dealer has to flash or reset the code?

I don't have $100 + $$$$ to pay to reset the airbag.

Is there at my end any thing I can do to get rid of this beeping?

And can I find some ware the part "vibration damper"? (no the whole steering wheel)? 

I do have a picture of this item if need to see what looks like.


----------

